# What NOT to take into Canada



## Walleye Wizard

Leaving for Canada in month. I was wondering if there are any big no no’s crossing the border at the Soo food wise. Potatoes, venison burger?


----------



## FREEPOP

DO NOT TAKE A HANDGUN! Unless you want to end up in the hole for a few days.


----------



## Wall-llard Willie

I've taken duck, venison, potatos bacon eggs you name it.
When they ask what you have to declare I just tell them our personal food and fishing gear nothing will be remaining in CA. when asked about weapons I allway declare "I only have our knives for cleaning fish" overkill probably but I'd rather tell them then have them undeclared and find them.


----------



## FREEPOP

They made a friend dump the dirt out of his worms before taking over.


----------



## MallardMaster

Worms must be packed in bedding. I also know that they are funny about taking in potatoes. If you go to the Customs Website they do a pretty good job of telling you what you can/can't take in there with you.


----------



## Wall-llard Willie

MallardMaster said:


> Worms must be packed in bedding. I also know that they are funny about taking in potatoes. If you go to the Customs Website they do a pretty good job of telling you what you can/can't take in there with you.


Never thought about it much and they've never asked me about potatos but they usually have dirt on them so I can see why they'd not allow them just like the no worms in dirt.


----------



## PunyTrout

FREEPOP said:


> They made a friend dump the dirt out of his worms before taking over.


I've seen this first hand. They made these guys in front of us go back across the bridge to dump their worms out. Dude asked why he couldn't just dump them there. "They have _US soil_. That would defeat the purpose." The same hold true for potatoes I would guess unless they were dehydrated.

Might as well clean your boots real good too and your finger nails etc...


----------



## Sling

PunyTrout said:


> I've seen this first hand. They made these guys in front of us go back across the bridge to dump their worms out. Dude asked why he couldn't just dump them there. "They have _US soil_. That would defeat the purpose." The same hold true for potatoes I would guess unless they were dehydrated.
> 
> Might as well clean your boots real good too and your finger nails etc...


probably wont get better soon ….given the current state of trade relations


----------



## hawgeye

Leave your left handers at home.........

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Check under your seats and in any hiding places for loose ammo. A .22 bullet that fell out of the box and rolled under your seat could cause a big headache if you get the wrong border agent.


----------



## fishgtbay

We had eggs from I believe Arizona that they made us pull over, and they went through our food and they confiscated our eggs, just picked more up in Huerst. The person going through our stuff was really quite friendly and actually had a sense of humor


----------



## MallardMaster

A little tip! Buy ALL of your beer and booze at the Duty Free store and pay the taxes on it when you cross. I think in our group we had around 12 cases of beer and some booze and our taxes paid were only $80 (or so). Had we gone to the LCBO or Beer Store, our cost to purchase Beer and Booze would have been WAY over the $80 we paid in taxes. Kind of upset at ourselves for not figuring this out before.


----------



## Anita Dwink

I went to the Canadian Customs site. You are allowed 8.8 lbs of Potatoes. Eggs/Poultry as long as you can prove it's not from Indiana. Avian issues there. You may be also lose your gravity open folding knives. The ones with a thumb tab or other opening assist spring.


----------



## Waif

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Check under your seats and in any hiding places for loose ammo. A .22 bullet that fell out of the box and rolled under your seat could cause a big headache if you get the wrong border agent.


One member of our party one time ,(in a different truck) had left a pistol holster under the seat.
Now ,I would have declared it as a fishing rod holder ...but they went through interrogation regardless.
Where there is horse poop ,there must be a horse ,right?

Ended up they were over the limit on beer and booze. 
The owner of a fine bottle of fine Cognac argued that an equivalent in beer should clearly offset the descrepancy .....and lost his prize.
Wonder what became of that bottle.......


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Waif said:


> One member of our party one time ,(in a different truck) had left a pistol holster under the seat.
> Now ,I would have declared it as a fishing rod holder ...but they went through interrogation regardless.
> Where there is horse poop ,there must be a horse ,right?
> 
> Ended up they were over the limit on beer and booze.
> The owner of a fine bottle of fine Cognac argued that an equivalent in beer should clearly offset the descrepancy .....and lost his prize.
> Wonder what became of that bottle.......


We are over alcohol limits every time we cross. We just expect to pay duty but it's still cheaper to pay the duty vs buy in canada but they've never seized our alcohol. 

Did they take the bottle of Cognac because they couldn't bust him for the holster?


----------



## Waif

HUBBHUNTER said:


> We are over alcohol limits every time we cross. We just expect to pay duty but it's still cheaper to pay the duty vs buy in canada but they've never seized our alcohol.
> 
> Did they take the bottle of Cognac because they couldn't bust him for the holster?


Who knows? The rest of our party had a good laugh out of it though.
Figured it did not go to waste.


----------



## FREEPOP

Don't take any obnoxious French Canadians with you, there's plenty there


----------



## Stubee

I’ve crossed probably 50 times or more, taking stuff including deer rifles & gear, friends, dogs, a tractor (they did make me pay duty on that sucker a couple years ago grrrr...), even my wife! The only thing they ever made me pitch was a bag of dry dog food due to the agents mistaken interpretation of a rule on meat products in canned food. I have heard a lotta guys had to pitch their potatoes. 

One thing: if anybody in your party has had a DUI or domestic disturbance or felony in the past ten years they won’t get in unless their rules have changed. No amount of pleading or crying will work from what I’ve seen.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Stubee said:


> One thing: if anybody in your party has had a DUI or domestic disturbance or felony in the past ten years they won’t get in unless their rules have changed. No amount of pleading or crying will work from what I’ve seen.


Not to open a can of worms because this issue has already been beat to death on this forum but that isn't the case. A guy in our group got in one year after a DUI and another 2 years after a DUI so it's not so cut and dry. Could they have been turned way, yes and it's wise to have a back up plan in case you are denied entry. It depends on what type of mood the border agent is in that day and if you're asked to go inside to speak with an immigration officer just hope you get the old guy whose been around a while. They're usually much more level headed.

From a quick search it looks like the time frame of 5 years is more applicable to this scenario. You can also hire an atty to get a temp entry permit with in 5 years of a DUI or if after 5 years a permanent entry permit.


----------



## kzoofisher

Be honest with them and you won't have any problems. I always tell them I have weed, whites and wine.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

I'll be crossing July 2nd this year so weed is cool, right?


----------



## kzoofisher

Honestly, I have no idea. If I wanted some I guess I’d find out if I could buy it there and not risk it. Have they decided where they’ll be selling it? Probably still illegal to have in the boat. If you can’t have a beer I imagine you can’t have a baggie.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

kzoofisher said:


> Honestly, I have no idea. If I wanted some I guess I’d find out if I could buy it there and not risk it. Have they decided where they’ll be selling it? Probably still illegal to have in the boat. If you can’t have a beer I imagine you can’t have a baggie.


Yeah I was kidding I don't partake but am pretty sure if someone wanted it bad enough most of the lodge dock workers could provide it. Lol


----------



## Waif

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Yeah I was kidding I don't partake but am pretty sure if someone wanted it bad enough most of the lodge dock workers could provide it. Lol


Try the duty free station across the border...


----------



## Stubee

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Not to open a can of worms because this issue has already been beat to death on this forum but that isn't the case. A guy in our group got in one year after a DUI and another 2 years after a DUI so it's not so cut and dry. Could they have been turned way, yes and it's wise to have a back up plan in case you are denied entry. It depends on what type of mood the border agent is in that day and if you're asked to go inside to speak with an immigration officer just hope you get the old guy whose been around a while. They're usually much more level headed.
> 
> From a quick search it looks like the time frame of 5 years is more applicable to this scenario. You can also hire an atty to get a temp entry permit with in 5 years of a DUI or if after 5 years a permanent entry permit.


I appreciate the update. It’s been more than 5 years since my friends wrestled with this, and glad to hear things are maybe better. I usually go in at International Falls to hunt vs the Soo, and they might be tougher where I cross.


----------



## TrailMarker

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Not to open a can of worms because this issue has already been beat to death on this forum but that isn't the case. A guy in our group got in one year after a DUI and another 2 years after a DUI so it's not so cut and dry. Could they have been turned way, yes and it's wise to have a back up plan in case you are denied entry. It depends on what type of mood the border agent is in that day and if you're asked to go inside to speak with an immigration officer just hope you get the old guy whose been around a while. They're usually much more level headed.
> 
> From a quick search it looks like the time frame of 5 years is more applicable to this scenario. You can also hire an atty to get a temp entry permit with in 5 years of a DUI or if after 5 years a permanent entry permit.


Sounds like you are the leader of a band of drunks?


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

TrailMarker said:


> Sounds like you are the leader of a band of drunks?


Well, you wouldn't be wrong. Lol


----------



## Anita Dwink

I almost forgot the new law about not transporting your wife across the Canadian border. Hey I don't make the rules.


----------



## TrailMarker

They say Ontario walleyes are in 15 feet of water or less, so, regardless of what you don’t bring to Canada, definitely bring:

Shallow & deep diver cranks, bottom bouncers and worm harnesses, jigs for minnows and plastics, etc. I caught my biggest Canadian walleye ripping a husky jerk in a bay with a bunch of floating logs, probably 5-8 feet of water. Think about your fishfinder...is there any way you can bring it with you? I bought a separate transducer that attaches to the Canadian Boat with a magnet mount, now we have our spots on GPS, we know the depth, water temps, etc. If you’re good with planer boards, I’m sure you can fool some of the less pressured walleyes that way too. I have caught a lot of “inadvertent” walleyes throwing spoons and spinners for pike too. 

When all else fails, nothing is working, break out the bait. Jig the minnows, pull the worm harnesses, fish can’t resist live bait.


----------



## GRINGO LOCO

Walleye Wizard said:


> Leaving for Canada in month. I was wondering if there are any big no no’s crossing the border at the Soo food wise. Potatoes, venison burger?


Don't take anything that will attract mosquitoes, frozen fish dinners, or grouchy fishermen.


----------



## Fishndude

TrailMarker said:


> Think about your fishfinder...is there any way you can bring it with you? I bought a separate transducer that attaches to the Canadian Boat with a magnet mount


Steel hull boats?


----------



## Sling

Fishndude said:


> Steel hull boats?


don't wear your red MAGA hat


----------



## TrailMarker

Fishndude said:


> Steel hull boats?


https://www.fishfindermounts.com/

It’s a magnet that attaches through the hull, would not matter if it’s aluminum, plastic, etc Check out the website.


----------



## TrailMarker

Sling said:


> don't wear your red MAGA hat


I disagree, most Canadians that work hard and own businesses support Trump. They are tired of socialism. But, that’s a political conversation for another day...wearing the Red MAGA hat will definitely put fish in the boat.


----------



## TrailMarker

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

TrailMarker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Fantastic picture. Well done. The fish will be jumping in your boat. 

Where did you get the Camo hat TM?


----------



## MallardMaster

TrailMarker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


One item of note with regards to your list. You don't have to buy crawlers in Canada. If you go to your local bait shop, they should be able to get you crawlers in worm bedding. It saves you time screwing around in town. If it isn't a big deal, then proceed as is. Its all about the adventure. 
One other tip that we figured out is buying your license online. We typically go with a group of (4) and its takes almost an hour at the Trading Post for them to process everything. If you can get them at your camp then it isn't an issue. We have saved almost 2 hours of time fussing around in the Sault by taking care of these items. Gets at our drop of point earlier and we can start drinking Molson even sooner!!


----------



## TrailMarker

MallardMaster said:


> One item of note with regards to your list. You don't have to buy crawlers in Canada. If you go to your local bait shop, they should be able to get you crawlers in worm bedding. It saves you time screwing around in town. If it isn't a big deal, then proceed as is. Its all about the adventure.
> One other tip that we figured out is buying your license online. We typically go with a group of (4) and its takes almost an hour at the Trading Post for them to process everything. If you can get them at your camp then it isn't an issue. We have saved almost 2 hours of time fussing around in the Sault by taking care of these items. Gets at our drop of point earlier and we can start drinking Molson even sooner!!


Agreed - I was one of those guys that had to "dump the soil, but keep the worms" one year at the border. Worms were everywhere in my boat  but we will be bringing worms in bedding from Michigan

Also, we too try to get the licenses online - I agree - why stand in line on vacation?

Edit: I do see what you meant - and the "buy bait" in Canada - but I printed this list from the internet, I pack more or less than the list, probably more unfortunately! Anyway, these lists help when going on trips so you don't forget something obvious. I always figure if I pack the essentials, I can buy the rest.


----------



## Walleye Wizard

TrailMarker said:


> They say Ontario walleyes are in 15 feet of water or less, so, regardless of what you don’t bring to Canada, definitely bring:
> 
> Shallow & deep diver cranks, bottom bouncers and worm harnesses, jigs for minnows and plastics, etc. I caught my biggest Canadian walleye ripping a husky jerk in a bay with a bunch of floating logs, probably 5-8 feet of water. Think about your fishfinder...is there any way you can bring it with you? I bought a separate transducer that attaches to the Canadian Boat with a magnet mount, now we have our spots on GPS, we know the depth, water temps, etc. If you’re good with planer boards, I’m sure you can fool some of the less pressured walleyes that way too. I have caught a lot of “inadvertent” walleyes throwing spoons and spinners for pike too.
> 
> When all else fails, nothing is working, break out the bait. Jig the minnows, pull the worm harnesses, fish can’t resist live bait.


I’m pulling my boat there so I will have a fish finder. So far I have all the things you have listed to take. Thanks so much.


----------



## frenchriver1

Wall-llard Willie said:


> Never thought about it much and they've never asked me about potatos but they usually have dirt on them so I can see why they'd not allow them just like the no worms in dirt.


Maybe home grown, but commercially grown, no excess dirt...


----------



## frenchriver1

Read the signs approaching the Big Mac about LP firewood in the UP, same idea on crawlers packed in dirt. They don't want foreign substances brought into Canada, worm bedding OK. Remember the fire ants scourge, emerald ash borer, etc...

The vast majority of the Canadians I have encountered in my many trips have been some of the nicest folks you will ever meet.


----------



## frenchriver1

I stand corrected, all you trumpets feel free to wear your MAGA hats into Oh Canada and see the reaction you get. However, please be behind me in the line at the border crossing so I don't get held up when they intensively search every aspect of your gear and vehicle, and then they put on the latex glove.

Please do not forget your Trump/Pence bumper stickers and maybe fly a rebel flag.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

frenchriver1 said:


> I stand corrected, all you trumpettes feel free to wear your MAGA hats into Oh Canada and see the reaction you get. However, please be behind me in the line at the border crossing so I don't get held up when they intensively search every aspect of your gear and vehicle, and then they put on the latex glove.


Looking for attention?

Maybe you haven't heard but Ontario-ans just voted down the NDP and socialism. They didn't like it anymore than we did.

Here Frenchie, try this. Maybe you'll finally catch your limit.


----------



## FISHMANMARK

TrailMarker said:


> Sounds like you are the leader of a band of drunks?



Alcoholics don't run in his family, they stumble around and break sh*t


----------



## TrailMarker

frenchriver1 said:


> I stand corrected, all you trumpets feel free to wear your MAGA hats into Oh Canada and see the reaction you get. However, please be behind me in the line at the border crossing so I don't get held up when they intensively search every aspect of your gear and vehicle, and then they put on the latex glove.
> 
> Please do not forget your Trump/Pence bumper stickers and maybe fly a rebel flag.


You're 25 years into a social security pension and still bad-mouthing the government. Shame on you.


----------



## frenchriver1

TrailMarker said:


> You're 25 years into a social security pension and still bad-mouthing the government. Shame on you.


I am not bad mouthing the government, just the shameless child hating fool who is "leading" it. Big difference.

If I was into a social security "pension" which it is not, I still reserve the right to post in the forum and voice my opinion as do you. I am not into my 90s as far as my driver's license shows. According to the official US website on the Social Security Administration, social security is a benefit, not a pension.


----------



## TrailMarker

@ Hubbhunter


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

TrailMarker said:


> View attachment 319236
> 
> @ Hubbhunter


Whoa man! I'll trade you spoons and Mepp's for harness'es when you get tired of trolling.


----------



## TrailMarker




----------



## Walleye Wizard

Ok feellas and females I leave Saturday for Spanish Ontario. I thought I would get our licenses after we crossed into Canada but I read a lot of people get them online. Any suggestions here?
Also I was thinking of getting the conservation license and not the sportsman because keeping and eating fish is not a priority as I eat a lot of fish here. What is the rule for perch and panfish on the conservation license?


----------



## kzoofisher

Go to the link, buy an 8 day license and print it. Do not change the size of the license before printing or cut the paper you print it on.
https://www.ontario.ca/page/fishing-licence-non-residents-canada

25 perch, 25 sunfish, 10 crappie on the conservation license


----------



## Zkovach1175

Walleye Wizard said:


> Ok feellas and females I leave Saturday for Spanish Ontario. I thought I would get our licenses after we crossed into Canada but I read a lot of people get them online. Any suggestions here?
> Also I was thinking of getting the conservation license and not the sportsman because keeping and eating fish is not a priority as I eat a lot of fish here. What is the rule for perch and panfish on the conservation license?


Any news and or pics of the trip?


----------



## Zkovach1175

TrailMarker said:


> View attachment 319236
> 
> @ Hubbhunter


What are those harness holders called? How do u like them?


----------



## TrailMarker

The green capped holders/storage are made by Tackle Buddy. I have tried other brands, but this is all I will buy now. They are rubber, very easy to sink a hook point into, keeps everything pretty neat/orderly/stationary vs some of the other holders that use velcro or other methods.


----------



## Walleye Wizard

I highly recommend Blue Heron Resort. Cal and Deborah make your stay a great experience. Bob Izumi was in camp Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday. He got enough footage for a show the 1st day in 6 hours. Fishing was good despite the fact my fish finder broke the 1st day. My daughter caught the biggest pike at 28”. Some really nice smallmouth and I caught a 10 lb catfish.


----------



## 22 Chuck

Pasports and birth cert for youth would be a good idea.

I crossed several times over 3 yrs in the early 90s. Once I had 3 of OUR kids and this dude(tte) wanted birth certs. I didnt have em. She explained to me about another country etc etc.
and closed w/ "dont com e back with em (Birth certs)" Next time i Pulled up and had em in my hand and popped em on the guy. He didnt want em but I insisted cause she said "dont come back w/out em." 

Boy friend must have burned the toast or something that am for that gal.


----------



## LWCClub

Been fortunate enough to go on dozens of fly-in trips all over Ontario and Manitoba and for walleye I don’t believe theres a need to take crawlers or any live bait at all. In my opinion if you need live bait you’re going to the wrong lakes. Save your money, space, weight and hassle and forget it. Soft plastics and hardware will do everything you need. I’ll say it again...if you think you need live bait to be successful on a week long Canada trip, you're selecting the wrong lake.


----------



## frenchriver1

The new facility in Canadian soo is great and the border agent pretty much waved us through w few question. Stopping at the beer store is part of the fun of the trip...


----------



## GRINGO LOCO

LWCClub said:


> Been fortunate enough to go on dozens of fly-in trips all over Ontario and Manitoba and for walleye I don’t believe theres a need to take crawlers or any live bait at all. In my opinion if you need live bait you’re going to the wrong lakes. Save your money, space, weight and hassle and forget it. Soft plastics and hardware will do everything you need. I’ll say it again...if you think you need live bait to be successful on a week long Canada trip, you're selecting the wrong lake.


Sorry, I don't agree but do not wish to quarrel. I fish Smoothrock Lake in the Wabakimi Wilderness area and you can catch 100 walleyes yourself on a good day. On a poor day you will catch 20.This is fishing 6-8 hours. Live bait either minnows, leaches or crawlers with a jig and tail will outfish no live bait 5 to 1. Many times I have switched to no bait and watched the bite slow or stop. Also with live bait the walleyes will hold their bite longer and not drop the jig making the catch more likely. If you are trolling with spoons or lures then I might agree with you. The camp owner and guide will tell you the same thing and they have many customers that they advise to bring live bait if you want to catch a lot of fish.


----------

